# NFS options

## TheLexx

I am wondering what the best options to use for NFS are in my situation.

I have two computers, one I call my main computer and one my backup commuter. The main computer stores my home directory and I expect it to be running most time. My backup computer, I shut down from time to time and I boot up with Live OS CD's including GeeXboX. On my backup computer I have a drive-bay, Sometimes in the bay I have my media disk that holds 200GB of mp3's, video and non-critical data. 

I sometimes wish to NFS mount my media drive on my main computer. Now, I know I should unmount the NFS drive on my main computer, before shutting down my backup computer, but I sometimes forget. What is the best way to mount the drive on my main computer, so that it will not freak out, if I forget to unmount before shutting down my backup computer?

----------

## cyrillic

If you use autofs to mount your NFS shares, then they will automatically unmount after a certain time (I think 60 seconds) of not being used.

----------

